# Dog taking meds



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay so we have two catahoula mixes we use as LGD's. BEST dogs ever. One came down with a skin infection and ended up having hypothyroidism. Now I'm giving him meds for that plus antibiotics but I can't get him to take the meds. We've tried gravy, butter, pill pockets, shoving them down his throat, peanut butter. NOTHING works. Suggestions?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How about ground meat?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm trying to get him use to eating something easy I can make. Lol and not make him fatter than he already is

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

That is a good idea thought ill have to try that!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about canned dog food? Or hardboiled eggs? Cheese?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Canned dog food and cheese, he won't take that. Haven't tried an egg. The antibiotic is a capsule so I've been opening them and pouring the powder on his food

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

If you can open the capsules, you could always make a batch of dosage balls with oats, PB, honey and the capsule's insides.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

That's a good idea how do you do you bake them?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I wouldn't want to bake them for fear it would change the medication. I'd just make them dry and toss them in the fridge. Or maybe dehydrate them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You wouldn't want to bake the meds. I think Amy means to mix it up to form a dough and put the capsule inside.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh okay I got it. I'm going to try that!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

wildegoats23 said:


> Okay so we have two catahoula mixes we use as LGD's. BEST dogs ever. One came down with a skin infection and ended up having hypothyroidism. Now I'm giving him meds for that plus antibiotics but I can't get him to take the meds. We've tried gravy, butter, pill pockets, shoving them down his throat, peanut butter. NOTHING works. Suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


Get a regular slice of cheese and cut/tear off a piece that is the width of the pill. Roll the cheese around the pill and roll it into a ball between your hands. Now, get the dog excited about getting a treat, very excited, then toss him the cheese covered pill. It will go down the hatch before the dog ever knows there is a pill in it. I've used this trick for years, and it works every time. The key is getting the dog excited about getting a treat, though.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

The only problem is, he can't catch. And he's been lethargic so I don't think that will work for this guy. We made peanut butter balls and so far that's working. With my labs and Shepard we use this trick and it works all day long  they don't even know what happened lol!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, that could definitely be a problem. I'm sorry I don't have any other tricks to offer, and I'm sorry that your poor guy feels so bad. I sure hope he gets better soon.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm baffled!! Wondering why that dog's mouth cannot just be opened, the pill placed on the back of the tongue where it has to be swallowed....


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Tried that. He gets it up every time


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Push it down his throat, hold
His head up and massage his neck it will
MAke him swollow.


----------



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

Liverwurst works wel and is super stinky to cover the taste try not to open the capsules if possible that can effect the absorption. Also I give the treat with the pill and immediately offer another treat right away to get him thinking about the new treat and hopefully swallow the one in his mouth Vienna sausage is a good one too


----------

